

Amazon is working on an SDK for Echo - jheitzeb
http://www.amazon.com/gp/html-forms-controller/Echo_Developer_Interest

======
joezydeco
For all 200 owners?

Watch Amazon discontinue the device, or drop it to some closeout price like
the Fire Phone, before the SDK launches.

------
john_saxon
Imagine the potential of adding IFTTT or Evernote integration, not to mention
having it tap into GTD systems like OmniFocus.

------
tmzt
This could truely be the next AWS.

